# Yoyo/Curtis Inspired



## Tubby (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is a Yoyospin/Curtis Seebeck inspired cactus inlaid bottle stopper in PR.  Hope you like it!!  










Any and all comments welcome





Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## Tubby (Apr 17, 2007)

It has been so long since I have posted a pic.....will try to fix.

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## Tubby (Apr 17, 2007)

Can't seem to get it to work .....it is in my album.  Any help is appreciated.  After 30 minutes.....I have to quit trying [}][}][}]

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## reed43 (Apr 17, 2007)

Take the (  ) out of the title of the picture and try again.  Reed


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 17, 2007)

Tubby,

I fixed it for you, hope you don't mind.

Curtis O. Seebeck
IAP Moderator


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 17, 2007)

That is very nice looking, Ed!  I like it!  That my be the first cactus stopper ever made!  At least I have never seen one posted and I know I have never made one or even made any stopper blanks.  What is the red looking thing in the middle?


----------



## LEAP (Apr 17, 2007)

That is awesome, beautiful job, its great to see the results of such inspiration.


----------



## Tubby (Apr 18, 2007)

Curtis,

Thanks for fixing my picture!!  Was a long day and I was having WAY to much trouble with it.  

The red spot is actually 1 of 2 things.  Where I drilled to deep before I threaded it, or from the flash being covered in my redneck photo booth.  Will have to look at it.

Thanks for the comments guys!!

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## fiferb (Apr 18, 2007)

That's awesome. I'd like to see a side view as well.


----------



## terry q (Apr 18, 2007)

Ed

VERY NICE stopper.  The cactus has a wonderful unique effect.

Terry


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 18, 2007)

That is just too unique!  Love it!


----------



## Tubby (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is the side view  (If I can get it to work ) []





<br />

Ed Jordan 
Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## awinegar17175442 (Apr 18, 2007)

very nice job ed.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Apr 18, 2007)

nice job


----------



## YoYoSpin (Apr 18, 2007)

Yowwwwie...that is simply super!


----------



## Tubby (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks all for the nice comments.  I would also like to thank Reed43 and Curtis for helping me fix my picture in the post.  It had been awhile.[][]

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## broitblat (Apr 18, 2007)

Really cool!

  -Barry


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 19, 2007)

WOW[]

Another reason to love cactus, that looks awesome![]


----------



## johncrane (Apr 19, 2007)

You done a great job Ed it looks really good.[]


----------

